# Cyrtocara moorii Blue Dolphin vs Cyphotilapia frontosa



## gre (Mar 12, 2007)

I am setting up a 6' 125g species tank. I have it down to a colony of blue dolphins or a colony of frontosa and 5 to 10 syno cats. Any input, pros or cons on the two would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

wrong section


----------



## dubfish (Aug 20, 2008)

you can keep both dolphins and fronts together sucsessfully as they have similer temperament.i have kept both together before with no problems but synos are egg robbers and when you think you have fronts or dolphins holding they maybe synos eggs their holding!!!


----------

